# Triton 10" Compound mitre saw - $199+ship



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Triton TC10SBSMS 10in Sliding Miter Saw with Laser


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That sounds like one hell of a bargain to me, knowing Triton as I do, it's bound to be a quality saw at a bargain basement price. A comparable saw from other well known makers here is around $A1000.00. The Triton one doesn't seem to have re-appeared here.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> That sounds like one hell of a bargain to me, knowing Triton as I do, it's bound to be a quality saw at a bargain basement price. A comparable saw from other well known makers here is around $A1000.00. The Triton one doesn't seem to have re-appeared here.


Hi Harry - thanks for the morale boost. I ordered one mostly based on their reputation with routers. The specs on it looked pretty good too though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this bargain, John.
Just ordered mine.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm on the fence (ha-ha) on this one, wondered if the folks who've purchased one have any feedback on them yet.

Thanks for any info-

Bob


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

thistlefly said:


> I'm on the fence (ha-ha) on this one, wondered if the folks who've purchased one have any feedback on them yet.
> 
> Thanks for any info-
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, only had it for about a week so haven't had a chance to really wring it out. 

Was good to go out of the box except the bevel. Wasn't out much but enough. Easy adjustment but not overly impressed with the locknuts used to lock the adjustment in. Not enough headroom around them to get a good bite with a wrench to lock it down and with a socket, you can't hold the adjustment and tighten the lock nut. Will probably grind down a 13mm wrench to get in there. 
Machine is very light, needs to be bolted down for sure. 
I've got a new blade on order, hanging on to this one for construction type work but this one is definately not a finish or trim blade. 
Almost everything on it uses a 6mm hex wrench but they didn't provide a place to store the thing. I like to keep that kind of stuff with the tool so I epoxied a couple of rare earth magnets to the back of the fence. 
I haven't got a lot of faith in lasers anyway so haven't checked that out other than it lights up. 
The slide seems to have a bit of resistance. I'm not that familiar with sliders (this is my first) so I don't know if that's good or bad. It's not a feather pull like the Ryobi on display at my local HD.
Right now I'm in the process of building a mobile table for it so it's just sitting on the floor of the shop until that's done. So far it looks like a good deal. I thought a real padlock to lockout power switch was a nice touch.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Bob, only had it for about a week so haven't had a chance to really wring it out.
> 
> Was good to go out of the box except the bevel. Wasn't out much but enough. Easy adjustment but not overly impressed with the locknuts used to lock the adjustment in. Not enough headroom around them to get a good bite with a wrench to lock it down and with a socket, you can't hold the adjustment and tighten the lock nut. Will probably grind down a 13mm wrench to get in there.
> Machine is very light, needs to be bolted down for sure.
> ...



Thanks, John. I think I'll let this one pass, my lowly Hitachi 10" is in truth doing fine... for now. 

Bob


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

thistlefly said:


> Thanks, John. I think I'll let this one pass, my lowly Hitachi 10" is in truth doing fine... for now.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, Nothing wrong with the Hitachi. Been using their little compound mitre saw. Main reason I wanted the slider was to pick up the crosscut capability, and dump my Ryobi BTS 21 contractor saw.


----------

